# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  in villa massage

## dmed

Can anyone recommend a massage therapist for in villa massage for my wife?

----------


## Foxy

Veronique at - veroniquemassage@gmail.com.  

I have been using her for 15 years and she leaves for her home in St. Tropez by late May for the summer so keep that in mind.  You can book her by email and then get her mobile or WhatsApp.  Tell her FOX sent you.

FYI - She's all booked up February 10th at my villa so don't even think about it!

----------


## kimmy

> Can anyone recommend a massage therapist for in villa massage for my wife?



Cléo have been using her last 7 years .
She is fantastic

----------


## Aipotu

Cleo is fantastic.  Highly recommended.





> Can anyone recommend a massage therapist for in villa massage for my wife?

----------


## MantyPam

Another vote for Cleo - absolutely the best!

----------


## Cwater

We vote for Cleo as well!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Cleo

----------


## jgf711

Cleo is the best!!!

----------


## scotth

I have used Veronique for my wife several times and she has always been happy.

----------


## dadto6

Our Family has used Veronique many times, she is awesome!

----------


## amyb

Book now..two glowing recommendations.a win win.

----------


## jpax

We have enjoyed both Cleo and Veronique.  Cleo provides a lighter, relaxation massage and Veronique offers a deep tissue technique.  Try them both and have your third massage with your winner.

----------


## le_reve

> Another vote for Cleo - absolutely the best!




Yet one more vote for Cleo - - she is amazing!

----------


## dadto6

Cleo is amazing!   Anita and I enjoyed wonderful massages two separate times during our last stay a couple weeks ago.   It is my understanding Veronique is out of country.   We have used Veronique many times over the years.

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

What is the E-mail for Cleo?

----------


## dadto6

I will send you a PM with email

----------


## JEK

> I will send you a PM with email



 Her email has been posted here many, many times. Advertising  :thumb up: 

cleosbh@gmail.com

----------


## jgf711

Cleo is the best!!!

----------


## jpax

Veronique confirmed she is not returning from Antibes this season.  She is referring to another therapist that we have booked for this morning.

----------


## TERP37

The Schmitt's cast our vote for Cleo!

----------


## harispindiwal

Yes Rachel Mcntyre is Best For Massage

----------


## dadto6

Another vote for Cleo.  Our family are all getting massages from Cleo on Wednesday.  We will all be chill! and she will be tired  :Wink-slap:

----------


## bem1103

> Can anyone recommend a massage therapist for in villa massage for my wife?



another vote for Cleo, she is the best

----------

